# Past love



## escorial (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm in love with the past
My future can have no past
It's now a terminally ill future


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 2, 2015)

i think there should be an audio thread
where poets read the poem posted there.
i think you should have your own chapter.
i would call it: There. Now.

*looks around*


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 2, 2015)

sounds bleak. This poem expresses the utter hopelessness of a new future, speaks of doors being shut before they are allowed to even open, and you cant see through a closed door.


----------



## escorial (Oct 2, 2015)

Your right jul's... I'll change it...


----------



## escorial (Oct 2, 2015)

Your right jul's... I'll change it


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 2, 2015)

How???


----------



## Nellie (Oct 2, 2015)

escorial said:


> I'll change it...



NO...... Please DON'T change it! You can't change the past. Let the past be. Focus on the here and now, today.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 2, 2015)

Nellie said:


> NO...... Please DON'T change it! You can't change the past. Let the past be. Focus on the here and now, today.




fabulous insight Nellie....


----------



## escorial (Oct 2, 2015)

Because I want to live in the past and not the future.... twisted logic I guess


----------



## Nellie (Oct 2, 2015)

escorial said:


> Because I want to live in the past and not the future....


:-k hmmm......



escorial said:


> twisted logic I guess


you said it! ;-)


----------



## escorial (Oct 2, 2015)

I love the past and I can't stop loving it...just a one man band....


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 2, 2015)

-xXx- said:


> i would call it: There. Now.
> QUOTE]
> 
> you strike me as an intelligent person.
> ...


----------



## escorial (Oct 2, 2015)

There is a hint of golden age thinking in the piece... you can reach a point in life when the future becomes obscure and distant in your outlook and the past offers more...


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 2, 2015)

escorial said:


> I'm in love with the past
> My future can have no past
> It's now a terminally ill future



if you are in love with the past... and your future is terminally ill...what then..


----------



## escorial (Oct 2, 2015)

Live in it because you only have two options


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 3, 2015)

everyone lives in a bubble.
it would be nice to think
that the selective subjective architect
of a _now_ reality builds with
beauty as they see it.
if golden past.then is desired into future.then,
*now* is a golden thread strung between the two.

cooking. for one?
_-still thinks this is well written-
_


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2015)

> Live in it because you only have two options


  ehruh... you could go swami... live in the 'now', present. Ehmmm, 'Be present.'


----------



## escorial (Oct 4, 2015)

3x...the thread is always very thin

Kevin the present is the toughest place of all...stuck in the middle between the future and past


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 4, 2015)

i know how to crochet.
how 'bout we bulk up that thin thread?
for a segment or two?
without changing your poem?


----------



## TipGrundlefunk (Oct 4, 2015)

I struggle with the concept of past and future. Don't get me wrong I'm here right now and I'm aware of my memory and of my predictions, but neither of them are real places, they exist only in my head. 

We create these odd frames of past and future in which we hang the present, I wonder what drives our need for such context?

Very thought provoking piece.

Tip


----------



## escorial (Oct 4, 2015)

TipG...I often use past and present terms to get a feel in the piece of what might or not be....this piece is about bleak thoughts of the future and using words like I and my give it a personal edge...what an outlet poetry can be...thanks dude


----------



## kbsmith (Oct 4, 2015)

You nailed a unique thought and held it up in time, to be seen by others, revisited. Thanks for this arrangement of letters and words. Thank you
for your contribution. 

You cannot sever the past, not completely. But, the future changes: possibilities change: people age. They live only in bursts. 

Time: the neverending rearrangement of life, how do we control it?!


----------



## escorial (Oct 4, 2015)

I've just finished a piece about time and I will post it tomorrow.... Time is a human concept and we control it within our own lifetime....cheers kbs


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (Oct 5, 2015)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]I don't know if this is going to be a related contribution to this post but here it goes:
"Oh yes, the past can hurt. But from the way I see it, you can either run from it, or... learn from it." - Rafiki[/FONT]
[h=1]“It does not do to dwell on dreams and forget to live.” - J.K. Rowling[/h]That being said, yea, you can live in the past and waste all our life in it, but it won't change anything. You will simple waste your life dwelling in dreams.



> Because I want to live in the past and not the future


 this is a problem, one must live in the present, not in the past and definitely not in the future. Crave for new adventures, challenge yourself! From the past bring only experience and things you've learned over the time, nothing more.
Once again, I don't know if this related but I think it does.

Good piece by the way.


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting bspn...the piece was about feeling more comfortable with the past more than future endeavours


----------

